# bunte Titelleisten.



## slady (30. Jul 2005)

hallo forum,

ihr kennt doch alle das Progranmm StyleXP bestimmt und seine Fähigkeiten das Aussehen der Titelleisten zu verändern. Sie sehen dann 3-dimensional aus... oder Windows XP auch macht das teilweise.

Wie kann man in Java so was programmieren? Was wären die Voraussetzungen dafür?

Danke für jeden Tip


----------



## The_S (4. Aug 2005)

Also eine Vorraussetzung ist sicherlich, dass Java nicht plattformunabhängig seien dürfte und man sowas damit machen könnte ...


----------



## dieta (31. Okt 2005)

Style XP greift auch nur auf Windows-Funktionen zu.
Style XP ist im Prinzip ja auch nur eine etwas komfortablere Version vom Windows-"Anzeige"-Fenster. Probiers mal ueber die Kommandozeile. Kann hier leider nix ausprobieren, sitze naehmlich in Gran-Canaria an einem Hotel-PC.


----------



## Bert Brenner (31. Okt 2005)

Vorstellbar währe evtl. ein abgeleiteter JFrame der setUndecorated verwendet und sich seine eigene Titelleiste zeichnet.


----------

